
Hey, I found you a Technical Co-counder - duvander
http://yourtechnicalcofounder.com/
======
shpoonj
Do people still have Flash installed?

~~~
tshtf
I wasn't able to view it either, but it seems reasonable to expect those
looking for a technical cofounder will have Flash installed.

